# DIY Climbing Sticks



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

nice! What do you figurre you save from each set of steps (section) as opposed to buying them from a store?


----------



## rustyfence (Aug 3, 2006)

For those who just love to do stuff themselves, that is great. I would think you would have more money in them than you can buy sticks for. My local rural king had sticks marked down to 20 dollars for a 20' sections. I bought 8 sets. Then they marked them down to 10 dollars for a 20' sections. I bought the rest they had. 

I do really like the weld on the step idea. I might modifiy mine with that. Would really help with traction like you said.

BEN


----------



## wolfy692005 (Dec 6, 2008)

very nice...


----------



## Barehunter (Feb 10, 2007)

rustyfence said:


> For those who just love to do stuff themselves, that is great. I would think you would have more money in them than you can buy sticks for. My local rural king had sticks marked down to 20 dollars for a 20' sections. I bought 8 sets. Then they marked them down to 10 dollars for a 20' sections. I bought the rest they had.
> 
> I do really like the weld on the step idea. I might modifiy mine with that. Would really help with traction like you said.
> 
> BEN


I really prefer these over the ones that come in 20' sections (if I understand what you are referring to). These don't have to be assembled, are much easier to put up, allows you to work around limbs (or utilize limbs) etc. They are unbelievably stable on the tree, can easily be locked to the tree if need be etc. When I first built a set of these, just for kicks I did a speed test to see how quick I could hang a stand. In 2 1/2 minutes I hung three sticks and a stand 20 ft high. Probably did a foolish dangerous thing working that fast but most stands go up in around 5 minutes at normal speed. Of course, I hang 40-50 a year so I get a lot of practice! It's been several years since I made a set of these so not sure about the cost but at the time it was way cheaper than buying sticks.


----------



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)

I am impressed! I like all the DIY stuff you have built. Keep the photos and ideas coming...


----------



## Barehunter (Feb 10, 2007)

Brock-ID said:


> I am impressed! I like all the DIY stuff you have built. Keep the photos and ideas coming...


Thanks, Brock. I have several more things to post....just gotta get good pics. I have access to a small machine shop and enjoy making stuff. Have a couple of designs that might be worth pursuing...don't know if I ever will.


----------



## Shootin Jim (Dec 27, 2010)

Sorry to bring this back from the dead.

How well does the stick stay put with just the chain holding it? I'd think the weight of the chain would allow the works to drop and slide.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

They would work as well as a hang-on with a chain. I have considered using chain on my loop ladder 3 step sections but haven't yet, it would make locking them for theft prevention easier.


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

Shootin Jim said:


> Sorry to bring this back from the dead.
> 
> How well does the stick stay put with just the chain holding it? I'd think the weight of the chain would allow the works to drop and slide.


I see what you are saying, but as long as you take up as much slack as possible, the extra length is taken up and holds much better than you would think, but you have to " set" each section by putting weight down on it and once the slack is gone it will hold fine and as long as both of the "V" shapes makes good contact they are very stable. Chains have no stretch, unlike nylon straps. 
If you are new to welding this type of build may not be for you. You are at the mercy of your weld and the chain/ hook.
With ratchet straps you are at the mercy of the ratchet and sewing job of the strap. I would never consider using a slide buckle strap.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

My 3 step ladders work in the same way and I use cam buckle straps to hold them to the tree with no issue's!! Your body weight is what sets or tightens these to the tree, once set they are ROCK solid. I have actually been buying my cam buckle straps from Harbor Freight (camo) and they are heavier duty than most I have seen, and a very good price to boot!!
The straps in the picture are 5100# shipping straps with the steel buckles that are used with the system, these work GREAT too!!


----------



## Shootin Jim (Dec 27, 2010)

I wouldn't go trusting the ratings on anything from horrible freight without first verifying them myself.

I got a summit dagger for Christmas, but I've been thinking it'd be nice to have a hang on for at my buddies land, where I can leave the ladders/mount and take the stand with. I'd used a lone wolf sit and climb a couple times (returned it), and it's far noisier than ideal. If the summit works out, I'll be filling the tubes with spray foam to deaden it.


----------



## viperdragon (Dec 27, 2010)

did u just make that out of 1" square tube and 1" angle


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I have never had a problem with Harbor Freight straps!! I check the cams before leaving the store to make sure the hinge properly but the straps are plenty strong.
I am a big guy and have had NO ISSUE'S with there straps!!


----------



## hunter10999 (Dec 24, 2010)

do you guys biuld them to sale i would love to get a few of them ladders


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I would love to sell the ladders I build but with folks being sue happy these days I couldn't afford to take a chance. I have been building my 3 rung ladders for about 3 years now and made the mistake of posting pictures on here, now a LARGE company is building and selling something that looks exactly the same????!!!!


----------



## linesideslayer (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey man great idea! I think I am going to build my own now too. I see those are 4 footers, about how much does each one way?


----------



## Shootin Jim (Dec 27, 2010)

RatherBArchery said:


> I would love to sell the ladders I build but with folks being sue happy these days I couldn't afford to take a chance. I have been building my 3 rung ladders for about 3 years now and made the mistake of posting pictures on here, now a LARGE company is building and selling something that looks exactly the same????!!!!


So go sue them.


----------



## FarmerPaul (Jun 9, 2005)

Barehunter , nice looking steps. Have built my own for many years as well. Last set that I built were out of 3/4 square and 1/2 round rod for the rungs. Drilled thru the 3/4 inch tube , then plug welded the 1/2 inch rung in place .


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

look good


----------



## PSE#1 (Jun 28, 2010)

Going 2 have 2 biuld me some of these


----------



## CAllenMartinson (Aug 14, 2011)

RatherBArchery said:


> My 3 step ladders work in the same way and I use cam buckle straps to hold them to the tree with no issue's!! Your body weight is what sets or tightens these to the tree, once set they are ROCK solid. I have actually been buying my cam buckle straps from Harbor Freight (camo) and they are heavier duty than most I have seen, and a very good price to boot!!
> The straps in the picture are 5100# shipping straps with the steel buckles that are used with the system, these work GREAT too!!


Hey I like that style. Do you have pics of how the rungs attach?


----------

